# Desert island Schoenberg, Webern, and Berg: you get only one disc per composer...



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

Three great 20th century composers, but you're allowed only one album for each of them. So which three albums do you choose? No box sets -- that's cheating!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This is one instance when I'd prefer digital files :devil:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

Wish granted........


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Possibly this combination:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Poor Webern, he barely gets any albums all to himself.























If box sets are permitted i'd resist the full Webern and Berg, and get instead either the LaSalle String Quartet set or Yuji Takahashi's Piano works set.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A hybrid disc for Schoenberg combining the Arditti String Quartet 2, the Boulez Serenade op. 24, and the Gould Suite op. 25.

For Berg, Abbado's recording of the Three Pieces for Orchestra, the Alban Berg Quartet's version of the Lyric Suite, and Anne Sophie von Otter's Seven Early Songs.

Webern, all the works for string quartet with opus numbers, the cantatas, the Concerto for Nine Instruments, and Mitsuko Uchida's Piano Variations.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I would pick up this three:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Webern - Complete music for string quartet - Quartetto Italiano










Berg - 'Seven early songs' - Anne-Sophie von Otter, Bengt Forsberg










Schoenberg - Complete songs CD 1 (if you're forcing me to choose one of the four)
(Nachgelassene Lieder, 4 Lieder, Op. 2, 6 Lieder, Op. 3, Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Konrad Jarnot, baritone, with Urs Liska, piano


----------



## mcaparula (Apr 4, 2015)

How about three for the price of one!


----------

